# I have aprox 30 to 40 antique jars that were gifted to me...Help!



## tfb4me (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello to all, im new here and new to jars. I have no clue what i have or what they are worth..I have been looking at some of the groups on Facebook. I kinda have a slight clue what they are but no idea what they are worth.. These are my dads collection,I have a bit of a back story on him. He bought an old cotton mill in Waterford Ontario Canada that was converted into a 2 story antique marked with80 plus vendors. He was an avid jar collector from what I can tell. Well he has since sold off the antique market and he has now lost interest in the collection and asked me to sell them when I get the time..So they are for sale and I have taken high resolution pictures..But first id like to have an idea of what we have..Is this the correct place to post them?  I have taken photo's of approx 16 jars and have many more to get into..Some I want to keep..Only cause I like them..Anyway thanks for allowing me to join your group and I cant wait to hear what you all say..
Thanks, Ron,  Ontario Canada


----------



## deenodean (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome to the club. There are many people on here that can help. The 1st thing we need is a picture of each jar, size and description. If you cannot post pictures email them to  deenodean@hotmail.com and I will do it for you. I am in NS.


----------



## tfb4me (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info..For some reason I cant post pics here..Says my photos are too large...They are high resolution photo's of course they will be large..Ill create a photobucket album and share the link here when i have it finished..


----------



## tfb4me (Jun 11, 2015)

Here's a link to my photo bucket page..The password is antique all lower case


http://s23.photobucket.co...jars?sort=3&page=1


----------



## coreya (Jun 11, 2015)

There are several nice jars there, try taking a picture of the whole jar from the front, rear, base & top (1 picture each) showing the full picture of what you have. The ABGA is a nice one as are the olive color one (can't tell what it is) and the Dominion is nice (not worth much but a nice example)


----------



## nammlif (Jun 11, 2015)

Can't seem to open up in photo bucket...typing password and it just keeps circling back to password...what the heck am I doing wrong..!!!


----------



## deenodean (Jun 11, 2015)

Some nice Canadian jars there. Great colours , especially the amber Crown and puce New Gem.  The Dominion Wide Mouth Made in the British Empire pint is your most valuable jar. It is listed as Austrialian made but there r some who think it was made in Canada. There are also some very common Crowns too. ABGA , made in USA is a great jar . If you have any for sale , private message me.


----------



## tfb4me (Jun 11, 2015)

nammlif said:
			
		

> Can't seem to open up in photo bucket...typing password and it just keeps circling back to password...what the heck am I doing wrong..!!!


im not sure what your doing wrong? Have you tried restarting your browser or clearing your internet history?


----------



## tfb4me (Jun 11, 2015)

All these jars are for sale..Be fair and honest make an offer..I have a couple more rubbermaid bins left to sort through Ill post more pics when i get the time.Life sure is hectic right now..yikes


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 12, 2015)

I have that too but I know why. I run a script blocker and there's more than 15 that want permission. I'll try it later after I disable it or allow them.


----------



## deenodean (Jun 12, 2015)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> I have that too but I know why. I run a script blocker and there's more than 15 that want permission. I'll try it later after I disable it or allow them.




Note: cookies must be enabled and not blocked


----------



## deenodean (Jun 12, 2015)

nammlif said:
			
		

> Can't seem to open up in photo bucket...typing password and it just keeps circling back to password...what the heck am I doing wrong..!!!




Note: cookies must be enabled and not blocked


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 12, 2015)

Script was casalemedia.com. Allow that one and your in.


----------



## MNJars (Jun 12, 2015)

hmm - I can't seem to get the photobucket thing to work.  It still asks for a password.  How do I allow a that script to work?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 12, 2015)

I can't help you there unless you use firefox and NoScript add-on. It's probably works fine on newer systems with all the updates but this computer of mine would never handle that stuff. IE browser in Windows XP stopped being upgradeable at version 8.What I can say is that PhotoPail runs a ton of scripts, many of which are tracking software that I don't want. By default I allow most of the google and Facebook stuff because I use them anyway.I do have 3'rd party cookies set for "not allow" and all I needed to run was the one script I mentioned.


----------



## tfb4me (Jun 12, 2015)

that's horrible..Ill try to make a youtube video this afternoon. ill number each jar that way anyone with interest can just quote the # your interested in..I haven't a clue what some of the words you guys use mean...lol Its like trying to understand my teenaged sons text messages..Ha! I didn't realize photo bucket was so invasive..I dug into the other 2 full bins of jars last night..From what I see there are some fairly nice ones in there..I set aside the ones I want to keep and ill share them all with you in a video recorded in HD. Everyone should be able to use YouTube no? There are so many jars here that it would take forever to post up individual pics of each jar with 3 or 4 pics of each..Unless anyone else can suggest a better way to post them here?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 12, 2015)

ABGA was one of the jars you posted, I saw that one too. IE in Internet Explorer. Even though your in Canada I'd think you know USA and NS should be something you know. I can't think of any other acronym text stuff.What are you confused about?


----------



## tfb4me (Jun 12, 2015)

Lol ya I got all that. I have had quite a few pm and contacts on facebook that confused me. I'll just simplify and make it easier for everyone myself included. The thing is I have many many jars to go thru and nine of them are the same. So if you ask for one good luck cause I have no clue what one your talking about. If they are numbered then I'll know what one your talking about. Does that sound crazy? Hope not. If so sorry..


----------



## tfb4me (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry I can't find an option to edit my post here. I had said nine of them are the same. I meant to type none of them are the same.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 12, 2015)

Was that "Fruit Jar Collectors"?  I could try and find you there.There are just so many groups on FB.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 12, 2015)

Maybe you can create an open Photobucket but I understand if you don't want to.


----------



## tfb4me (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm sure I can unlock it and make it public. If you all think that would help.


----------



## tfb4me (Jun 12, 2015)

Just did a count. I have an additional 53 jars to get posted. I think I only did 17 in 3 hours of work. Sigh this is gonna take a while. Anyone want to come buy them all? Lol.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 12, 2015)

I live in MA USA and don't collect jars anyway so I'm out. I like some of then but I'd need to live a town away to afford just the gas, I'm about broke.


----------



## tfb4me (Jun 12, 2015)

OK it's now a public album. Let me know if you all still have troubles. I'll go ahead and add more jars now....

http://s23.photobucket.co...e=3&postlogin=true


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 12, 2015)

It started on page 3 but I didn't have a problem seeing it all. I think that should do it.


----------



## tfb4me (Jun 12, 2015)

OK perfect. I'm uploading pics as we speak. Keep checking 
 back.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 12, 2015)

It's probably better than giving out passwords anyway. I'm not sure how that works but you may want to change yours if it was the main one.[8|]


----------



## tfb4me (Jun 12, 2015)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> It's probably better than giving out passwords anyway. I'm not sure how that works but you may want to change yours if it was the main one.[8|]



Thanks for thinking of me. However I set the password just for that folder.


----------



## tfb4me (Jun 12, 2015)

ok all done for today..36 to go...lol I posted a tiny blue coral preservative sealer made by GM I cant wait to find out more about it..I think its my fav out of them all


----------



## jaroadshow (Jun 13, 2015)

tfb4me said:
			
		

> Hello to all, im new here and new to jars. I have no clue what i have or what they are worth..I have been looking at some of the groups on Facebook. I kinda have a slight clue what they are but no idea what they are worth.. These are my dads collection,I have a bit of a back story on him. He bought an old cotton mill in Waterford Ontario Canada that was converted into a 2 story antique marked with80 plus vendors. He was an avid jar collector from what I can tell. Well he has since sold off the antique market and he has now lost interest in the collection and asked me to sell them when I get the time..So they are for sale and I have taken high resolution pictures..But first id like to have an idea of what we have..Is this the correct place to post them?  I have taken photo's of approx 16 jars and have many more to get into..Some I want to keep..Only cause I like them..Anyway thanks for allowing me to join your group and I cant wait to hear what you all say..
> Thanks, Ron,  Ontario Canada


----------



## jaroadshow (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi : tfb4me : I would be interested in a few of your jars. Could you email me your phone number to - londonautocad@rogers.com  and we'll work out a fair deal. Thanks jaroadshow


----------



## tfb4me (Jun 22, 2015)

Sold a few jars folks. Let me know if any of the others interest you at all!


----------



## Jayarep (Jun 22, 2015)

I was wondering if you've figured out a price range for these? I might be interested but I'm new to jar collecting and I'm not sure what a fair price is.


----------

